# How Long to Cook Brisket    Or    Misconception of the 1 to 1.5 hours per pound rule



## gary s

*It has been a long time since I posted this, we have a lot of*
*Newbies and Folks Confused and Scared of Briskets
This should help and useful 



How Long to Cook Brisket*​*                                                                                                                  Or *

*Misconception of the 1 to 1.5 hours per pound rule*



*T*_*his is not just my opinion, but facts gathered from various sources. One has Ph.D. in Physics from Harvard University, Texas A &M Agrilife Research & Animal Science, Texas A & M Rosenthal Meats Center and Teach Meat Science, Department of Animal Science, and TAMU BBQ group*_*.

Also, my observations of forty years of smoking.*



*I am not trying to step on anyone’s toe’s or create a problem, just trying to help first time smokers in their journey to smoking a great brisket *​
_In general thickness_ _is a better predictor than weight._

Imagine you had one 20” long, 10” wide, 3” thick brisket. Weighs 20 lbs, and takes 30 hours to cook. But now imagine you cut in half, and separated it by an eighth of an inch. Would it take 30 hours to cook, or 15 hrs now that each half weighs 10 lbs? In fact, the cooking time only depends on the brisket thickness, not its weight. A 30” long or a 10” long brisket that is the same thickness takes the same amount of time to cook.

Similarly, a 6” diameter pork but that is 12” long cooks in the same time a 6” diameter 18” long butt.

So if you typically cook a 12lb brisket in 12 hours, and you bought an 18 pounder but really it is just longer and about as thick after trimming, the cooking time might only jump from 12 to 13 hours.....

Another example, Say you are grilling steaks, you have two pieces of meat, both weigh one pound but one is an inch thick and the other is two inches thick, you are cooking both to medium rare, they both weigh a pound, but which one will get to medium rare the quickest.

That is why so many people new to smoking have their briskest turn out dry, tough, over or under cooked, because they are going strictly by time. After you have cooked several briskets and are familiar with your smoker it is a lot easier to judge when your brisket is done. A thermometer is a valuable tool. Check your brisket at different intervals and when you think it is getting close.

Also Smoking temperature is one of the key factors, people smoke anywhere from 200° to 300° so how can your cooking time be based on weight, simply put it can’t. The one hour per pound rule is a good starting point, but don’t base your entire cook on weight alone.

So to summarize, when picking a brisket take note of the size differences a 16 pound brisket is going to be bigger all around, a little thicker, wider and longer than a 12 pounder, so take that into consideration when choosing and smoking a brisket. I wouldn’t automatically add 6 more hours for the 18 pounder, but look at how much thicker it actually is and use your good judgment.

I know smoking a brisket for the first time seems complicated for some, but keep it simple watch your temp and keep an eye on your brisket and you will be fine. I guess it’s easy for me to say since I’ve been smoking for over 40 years.

There is so much information available at your finger tips, that wasn’t there when I started. I had a lot of trial and errors; ask a lot of questions at different BBQ joints and friends who smoked. I also kept a notebook which I would refer to until I got comfortable enough not to need it any more. When I switched to a reverse flow (which I use now) it took a few smokes to get to know my new smoker and figure out the adjustments. I have smoked so much on it I know when to check it to add wood or more charcoal, how much to start with and how quickly it comes up to temp.

*No two briskets are exactly the same*, let’s say for example you estimate 1 to 1.5 hours per pound. A 12 pound brisket can be done in 12 hours during one smoke and the same size brisket takes 18 hours the next time. Why? There are many factors that contribute to the difference; type and breed, diet, age of the animal, amount of exercise, feed, etc. All these determine the density of the muscle and the amount of fat marbling. Type of equipment, experience level, temperature, and weather all play a part in how long it will take.

Good briskets take time, but the time varies so how do you know when it’s done ?

There are several methods you can use. One way especially for the beginner is use a thermometer. (Most briskets that are dry and tough were not cooked long enough)

Most briskets will be done around 190° to 205°. Now if you buy” Choice or Prime grade” it can be tender and juicy around 180° to 185°.

Beef needs to rest after it is cooked so the juices can redistribute before cutting. A brisket should rest at least 30 minutes and up to 2 to 4 hours in a warm ice chest.

Using the 1 to 1.5 hour rule and your brisket is around 12 pounds, a cooking time of between 12 and 18 hours depending on the above mentioned factors. A lot of cooks use the toothpick test, when the toothpick slides in like butter with no resistance its ready. Another method mostly by experienced cooks and have a lot of briskets under their belts, is looks and feel, a good bark and kind of soft and pliable.

I am hoping this helps and not confuses anyone, Smoking a brisket is not rocket science or that had, but you need to pay attention to the basics and you will have great brisket.





*Brisket Texas Style

This is how I Smoke my Briskets*
​
*I usually buy my briskets at Sam’s; so far they have been very consistent in quality.* 
*I try to find a “Choice” grade full packer with not too much fat and pliable, but not limp or stiff and around 12 pounds or so.* 

*I do not inject or rub the day or night before. Not saying it is wrong, I just don’t do it.

The morning I am going to smoke (early) I get my brisket out of the fridge while I am getting my smoker fired up.

Take the brisket out of the Cryovac rinse it off and trim the fat cap down to about a ¼ inch.

Rub it down with olive oil and coat it with Course ground black pepper and salt, that’s it. (I have my 

S & P already mixed in a shaker) Once my smoker is running at 225° I put it on. (Note: I will let my smoker get to 250° - 275° at first, so by the time I get the brisket on and the door closed it drops down to the 225° I’m looking for) I use a combination of charcoal and wood, hickory, pecan or oak, mainly because that’s what is available. I use Charcoal to get things going then add splits.

I let it smoke for about 6 hours, or until I am happy with the bark, then pull it and wrap in butcher pape. (I do spritz a few times prior to wrapping) either with just plain apple juice or 50/50 apple juice and apple cider vinegar, then back on the smoker till done usually another 6 plus hours. I then take it off wrap in a couple old towels and stick it in a warm cooler for an hour or so. (Before I wrap in the towels, I do unwrap the butcher paper a bit and take a look to make sure I am happy). 

Pull it out, unwrap and slice. I always have a great bark and smoke ring, moist and tender. I like butcher paper because it will hold in some moisture and let it form a very good bark. 

I did foil in the past, up until about 6 or 7 years ago and switched to BP. Sometimes I don’t wrap at all, but found I prefer the BP method.* 
*I have used different rubs, injected and tried lots of different techniques over the years, but have settled on this one because my wife, kids, grandkids, friends and neighbors and me all like the flavor and texture. To me it brings out that real brisket/meat flavor. I am not saying this is the right or only way, just a very good way. *



*Gary *


----------



## Sowsage

Great write up Gary ! Very informative. I'm going to bookmark this just so when I see the question "how long for X lb brisket" I'll know right where to send them. This should help a lot of people doing there first brisket and a lot of others having trouble getting them cooked properly.


----------



## gmc2003

Nicely done Gary, this should really help the brisket virgins out allot.  

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

Great Post on Brisket Timing, Gary!!
I've said many times. *when it comes to Prime Rib, forget the hours per pound thing. It also goes by Thickness.*
Such as a 5 pound Prime rib 6" Thick X 8" Wide X 7" long takes about 4 1/2 hours to cook 
@ 230°,  but that doesn't mean a 10 pound Prime Rib that is 6" Thick, X 8" Wide, X 14" long would take 9 hours to cook @ the same 230°.
When in fact that 10 pounder would probably only take about 5 to 5 1/2 hours. The slight difference being mainly the early part of the cook, fighting the massive hunk of Cold meat being introduced to your Smoker.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

However the hours per pound are a lot closer with Butts than Prime Rib, because:
A 10 pound Butt is generally a lot thicker than a 5 pound Butt, which would keep the hours per pound very similar.
But then a 15 pound Prime Rib is very often the same Thickness as a 5 pound Prime Rib.

So if you're going to make a guess as to how many hours, going by weight, do it on a Pork Butt.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray

Great write-up! I did a couple of briskets in the past that came out OK, not great, but good, I did them on my Pro 100. Now I've got my SQ36 offset and when I think of doing a brisket I realize I most likely won't want to stay awake tending the fire for what it takes, no kid anymore. So if you are wrapping in butcher paper there's no more smoke penetration, which means it wouldn't be any different finishing the brisket in a 225º oven as opposed to on the smoker. My question: after wrapping does the meat go into the oven fat side down or up? I'd think up so the fat can cook thru the meat. RAY


----------



## gary s

I am trying to help anyone who has never or starting to cook their first Brisket's
Everybody has their own method.  I have heard over and over and over about the 1.5 hour rule. Use it as a guesstimate  figuring when to put it on and it will be ready.  Like I said at the start of the Post, it's not just me but also a lot of very smart people . 
This will help anyone understand about size and thickness , so they can get comfortable smoking briskets. 

Gary


----------



## gary s

Also In regard to the 1.5 hour rule,  I posted this pretty recently. I smoked two Briskets almost identical in size, marbling and fat cap, Cooked on the same smoker, same time. One was ready in 12 hours the other in 16  just sayin

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

sawhorseray said:


> Great write-up! I did a couple of briskets in the past that came out OK, not great, but good, I did them on my Pro 100. Now I've got my SQ36 offset and when I think of doing a brisket I realize I most likely won't want to stay awake tending the fire for what it takes, no kid anymore. So if you are wrapping in butcher paper there's no more smoke penetration, which means it wouldn't be any different finishing the brisket in a 225º oven as opposed to on the smoker. *My question: after wrapping does the meat go into the oven fat side down or up? I'd think up so the fat can cook thru the meat. RAY*




That's a question best answered by Gary---My Goto Brisket Guy!!

Bear


----------



## texomakid

Excellent write up Gary. Personally my consistency with success started with thermometers. For us weekend warriors I think they are critical.


----------



## sawhorseray

Time is more a Guesstimate than a estimate, it's all up to IT as to when it's done. That's why when having company it's always good to get a early start, so they won't be sitting around for 4-5 hours sucking down all your booze. I still got a question out there on this thread. RAY


----------



## gary s

sawhorseray said:


> Great write-up! I did a couple of briskets in the past that came out OK, not great, but good, I did them on my Pro 100. Now I've got my SQ36 offset and when I think of doing a brisket I realize I most likely won't want to stay awake tending the fire for what it takes, no kid anymore. So if you are wrapping in butcher paper there's no more smoke penetration, which means it wouldn't be any different finishing the brisket in a 225º oven as opposed to on the smoker. My question: after wrapping does the meat go into the oven fat side down or up? I'd think up so the fat can cook thru the meat. RAY





Another matter of preference , I have always smoked fat side up

Gary


----------



## gary s

That's why I'm trying to un-complicate things, to make brisket smoking easy, easy

Gary


----------



## sawhorseray

Thanks for that Gary! I'm gonna do a briskey soon on my offset, wrap it and finish it in the oven. Not only will I be able to get some sleep, I won't be spending money on splits. I figure my TP-20 will wake me up when it gets to a IT of 199º. RAY


----------



## gary s

Be sure and Post it with lots of Pics

Gary


----------



## jcam222

Great post Gary! Outta make it a sticky


----------



## sawhorseray

gary s said:


> Be sure and Post it with lots of Pics Gary




You bet, always do. I've got a Chucky going in the sous vide pot right now, should be ready in a couple of days. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver

texomakid said:


> Excellent write up Gary. Personally my consistency with success started with thermometers. For us weekend warriors I think they are critical.




LOL---I'd be totally lost without my Maverick 732 !!!

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj

jcam222 said:


> Great post Gary! Outta make it a sticky



DONE...JJ


----------



## Mastercaster

gary s said:


> *It has been a long time since I posted this, we have a lot of*
> *Newbies and Folks Confused and Scared of Briskets
> This should help and useful
> 
> 
> 
> How Long to Cook Brisket*​*                                                                                                                  Or *
> 
> *Misconception of the 1 to 1.5 hours per pound rule*
> 
> 
> 
> *T*_*his is not just my opinion, but facts gathered from various sources. One has Ph.D. in Physics from Harvard University, Texas A &M Agrilife Research & Animal Science, Texas A & M Rosenthal Meats Center and Teach Meat Science, Department of Animal Science, and TAMU BBQ group*_*.
> 
> Also, my observations of forty years of smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to step on anyone’s toe’s or create a problem, just trying to help first time smokers in their journey to smoking a great brisket *​
> _In general thickness_ _is a better predictor than weight._
> 
> Imagine you had one 20” long, 10” wide, 3” thick brisket. Weighs 20 lbs, and takes 30 hours to cook. But now imagine you cut in half, and separated it by an eighth of an inch. Would it take 30 hours to cook, or 15 hrs now that each half weighs 10 lbs? In fact, the cooking time only depends on the brisket thickness, not its weight. A 30” long or a 10” long brisket that is the same thickness takes the same amount of time to cook.
> 
> Similarly, a 6” diameter pork but that is 12” long cooks in the same time a 6” diameter 18” long butt.
> 
> So if you typically cook a 12lb brisket in 12 hours, and you bought an 18 pounder but really it is just longer and about as thick after trimming, the cooking time might only jump from 12 to 13 hours.....
> 
> Another example, Say you are grilling steaks, you have two pieces of meat, both weigh one pound but one is an inch thick and the other is two inches thick, you are cooking both to medium rare, they both weigh a pound, but which one will get to medium rare the quickest.
> 
> That is why so many people new to smoking have their briskest turn out dry, tough, over or under cooked, because they are going strictly by time. After you have cooked several briskets and are familiar with your smoker it is a lot easier to judge when your brisket is done. A thermometer is a valuable tool. Check your brisket at different intervals and when you think it is getting close.
> 
> Also Smoking temperature is one of the key factors, people smoke anywhere from 200° to 300° so how can your cooking time be based on weight, simply put it can’t. The one hour per pound rule is a good starting point, but don’t base your entire cook on weight alone.
> 
> So to summarize, when picking a brisket take note of the size differences a 16 pound brisket is going to be bigger all around, a little thicker, wider and longer than a 12 pounder, so take that into consideration when choosing and smoking a brisket. I wouldn’t automatically add 6 more hours for the 18 pounder, but look at how much thicker it actually is and use your good judgment.
> 
> I know smoking a brisket for the first time seems complicated for some, but keep it simple watch your temp and keep an eye on your brisket and you will be fine. I guess it’s easy for me to say since I’ve been smoking for over 40 years.
> 
> There is so much information available at your finger tips, that wasn’t there when I started. I had a lot of trial and errors; ask a lot of questions at different BBQ joints and friends who smoked. I also kept a notebook which I would refer to until I got comfortable enough not to need it any more. When I switched to a reverse flow (which I use now) it took a few smokes to get to know my new smoker and figure out the adjustments. I have smoked so much on it I know when to check it to add wood or more charcoal, how much to start with and how quickly it comes up to temp.
> 
> *No two briskets are exactly the same*, let’s say for example you estimate 1 to 1.5 hours per pound. A 12 pound brisket can be done in 12 hours during one smoke and the same size brisket takes 18 hours the next time. Why? There are many factors that contribute to the difference; type and breed, diet, age of the animal, amount of exercise, feed, etc. All these determine the density of the muscle and the amount of fat marbling. Type of equipment, experience level, temperature, and weather all play a part in how long it will take.
> 
> Good briskets take time, but the time varies so how do you know when it’s done ?
> 
> There are several methods you can use. One way especially for the beginner is use a thermometer. (Most briskets that are dry and tough were not cooked long enough)
> 
> Most briskets will be done around 190° to 205°. Now if you buy” Choice or Prime grade” it can be tender and juicy around 180° to 185°.
> 
> Beef needs to rest after it is cooked so the juices can redistribute before cutting. A brisket should rest at least 30 minutes and up to 2 to 4 hours in a warm ice chest.
> 
> Using the 1 to 1.5 hour rule and your brisket is around 12 pounds, a cooking time of between 12 and 18 hours depending on the above mentioned factors. A lot of cooks use the toothpick test, when the toothpick slides in like butter with no resistance its ready. Another method mostly by experienced cooks and have a lot of briskets under their belts, is looks and feel, a good bark and kind of soft and pliable.
> 
> I am hoping this helps and not confuses anyone, Smoking a brisket is not rocket science or that had, but you need to pay attention to the basics and you will have great brisket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brisket Texas Style
> 
> This is how I Smoke my Briskets*
> ​
> *I usually buy my briskets at Sam’s; so far they have been very consistent in quality.*
> *I try to find a “Choice” grade full packer with not too much fat and pliable, but not limp or stiff and around 12 pounds or so.*
> 
> *I do not inject or rub the day or night before. Not saying it is wrong, I just don’t do it.
> 
> The morning I am going to smoke (early) I get my brisket out of the fridge while I am getting my smoker fired up.
> 
> Take the brisket out of the Cryovac rinse it off and trim the fat cap down to about a ¼ inch.
> 
> Rub it down with olive oil and coat it with Course ground black pepper and salt, that’s it. (I have my
> 
> S & P already mixed in a shaker) Once my smoker is running at 225° I put it on. (Note: I will let my smoker get to 250° - 275° at first, so by the time I get the brisket on and the door closed it drops down to the 225° I’m looking for) I use a combination of charcoal and wood, hickory, pecan or oak, mainly because that’s what is available. I use Charcoal to get things going then add splits.
> 
> I let it smoke for about 6 hours, or until I am happy with the bark, then pull it and wrap in butcher pape. (I do spritz a few times prior to wrapping) either with just plain apple juice or 50/50 apple juice and apple cider vinegar, then back on the smoker till done usually another 6 plus hours. I then take it off wrap in a couple old towels and stick it in a warm cooler for an hour or so. (Before I wrap in the towels, I do unwrap the butcher paper a bit and take a look to make sure I am happy).
> 
> Pull it out, unwrap and slice. I always have a great bark and smoke ring, moist and tender. I like butcher paper because it will hold in some moisture and let it form a very good bark.
> 
> I did foil in the past, up until about 6 or 7 years ago and switched to BP. Sometimes I don’t wrap at all, but found I prefer the BP method.*
> *I have used different rubs, injected and tried lots of different techniques over the years, but have settled on this one because my wife, kids, grandkids, friends and neighbors and me all like the flavor and texture. To me it brings out that real brisket/meat flavor. I am not saying this is the right or only way, just a very good way. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Gary *


Excellent write-up, Gary. Both my son and nephew are just getting into smoking and I’ve warned them about cooking strictly by time and temp, which is advice they received somewhere. I’m sending them the link to your topic.


----------



## gary s

One thing I would like to clear up is the 1 to 1.5 hour rule ???    It's not my RULE nor anybody else.
It's always been a guideline. I have heard all my life when people are talking about smoking they say 
"I go by the 1 to 1.5 hour rule"   A FIGURE OF SPEECH  that's it  A GUIDELINE
I wanted everyone especially the Newbies to have as much understanding of how and why and about meat.  I sure didn't mean to step on anyone's toes  .
Like the Heading said I did a lot of research talked to a lot of people and my over 50 years now of smoking experience .

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Not confusing, Gary!!
All made sense to me.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Thanks, sure didn't want to confuse anyone !!

Gary


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl

The thread I needed before this past Sunday...ha. Great writeup and thank you! This will help on the next brisket smoke.


----------



## Ashley.h

Glad I came across this post as it may kind of answer a question I was having.

I smoked a small joint of brisket at the weekend , around 4lb, indirect on a gas grill and have also tried one indirect on a coal grill. Both times they have come out dry and tough.







I had this on at around 10:30 and removed it from the grill when it hit 180f roughly at 18:00 and let it rest for 1 hour, temp was kept steadt between 230-250. 
The meat was well cooked through but there wasn't much juice in the meat and it wasn't totally dry but was definitely more like a well done roast and slightly tough.  I'm wondering if the size of this joint may need to be cooked for less time? or if it still needs to hit that 200f mark?







Now this was a rolled brisket joint which is whats easier to get in the UK from super markets. Do I need to maybe look for a joint that has more fat content and maybe flatten it out from being a rolled joint?

Thoughts anyone?

Cheers,
Ash


----------



## gary s

I usually smoke at around 225 - 250  I know some of your cuts of meat look a little different than ours. I always smoke whole packers 12 to 14 lbs.  I look for as much marbling as I can find with a good fat cap which I trim to 1/4 inch.  Looking at your pics that is a pretty lean piece of meat.
You might find a few pics of  U S briskets and show your butcher. If that is all you can get, I would try smoking it for several hours, then wrapping it in butcher paper or foil. 
Sometimes you just get a bad piece of meat that's tough or dries out. I have had that happen to me.
Picked out a nice well marbled one, smoked it the way I always do and it was tough. I chopped it and made sandwiches. 
Maybe some of the Brits will jump in and give you their thoughts

Gary


----------



## Captain91

Very much appreciate the time you took to write this out, certainly will help a meeting guy like myself as I would have stuck the the 1.5/ pound. Sorry if I missed it, but would you still estimate at the 1.5/ pound and then adjust time roughly based on thickness, or do you have an hour per inch thick timeline you generally use?
I’ve got one hitting the smoker for the first time next weekend and can’t wait!


----------



## gary s

Sounds like a good plan.  Just remember the 1 -1.5 hour is an estimate. Check your Brisket's IT
around 205 +- Tooth pick test (I Use a skewer )  Slides in and out with no resistance.

Be waiting to hear how it turns out, I'm guessing great!!   Ain't rocket science, just a hunk of meat 
You get a few under your belt you will be telling everyone how east it is.

Gary


----------



## Millberry

gary s said:


> *It has been a long time since I posted this, we have a lot of*
> *Newbies and Folks Confused and Scared of Briskets
> This should help and useful
> 
> 
> 
> How Long to Cook Brisket*​*                                                                                                                  Or *
> 
> *Misconception of the 1 to 1.5 hours per pound rule*
> 
> 
> 
> *T*_*his is not just my opinion, but facts gathered from various sources. One has Ph.D. in Physics from Harvard University, Texas A &M Agrilife Research & Animal Science, Texas A & M Rosenthal Meats Center and Teach Meat Science, Department of Animal Science, and TAMU BBQ group*_*.
> 
> Also, my observations of forty years of smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to step on anyone’s toe’s or create a problem, just trying to help first time smokers in their journey to smoking a great brisket *​
> _In general thickness_ _is a better predictor than weight._
> 
> Imagine you had one 20” long, 10” wide, 3” thick brisket. Weighs 20 lbs, and takes 30 hours to cook. But now imagine you cut in half, and separated it by an eighth of an inch. Would it take 30 hours to cook, or 15 hrs now that each half weighs 10 lbs? In fact, the cooking time only depends on the brisket thickness, not its weight. A 30” long or a 10” long brisket that is the same thickness takes the same amount of time to cook.
> 
> Similarly, a 6” diameter pork but that is 12” long cooks in the same time a 6” diameter 18” long butt.
> 
> So if you typically cook a 12lb brisket in 12 hours, and you bought an 18 pounder but really it is just longer and about as thick after trimming, the cooking time might only jump from 12 to 13 hours.....
> 
> Another example, Say you are grilling steaks, you have two pieces of meat, both weigh one pound but one is an inch thick and the other is two inches thick, you are cooking both to medium rare, they both weigh a pound, but which one will get to medium rare the quickest.
> 
> That is why so many people new to smoking have their briskest turn out dry, tough, over or under cooked, because they are going strictly by time. After you have cooked several briskets and are familiar with your smoker it is a lot easier to judge when your brisket is done. A thermometer is a valuable tool. Check your brisket at different intervals and when you think it is getting close.
> 
> Also Smoking temperature is one of the key factors, people smoke anywhere from 200° to 300° so how can your cooking time be based on weight, simply put it can’t. The one hour per pound rule is a good starting point, but don’t base your entire cook on weight alone.
> 
> So to summarize, when picking a brisket take note of the size differences a 16 pound brisket is going to be bigger all around, a little thicker, wider and longer than a 12 pounder, so take that into consideration when choosing and smoking a brisket. I wouldn’t automatically add 6 more hours for the 18 pounder, but look at how much thicker it actually is and use your good judgment.
> 
> I know smoking a brisket for the first time seems complicated for some, but keep it simple watch your temp and keep an eye on your brisket and you will be fine. I guess it’s easy for me to say since I’ve been smoking for over 40 years.
> 
> There is so much information available at your finger tips, that wasn’t there when I started. I had a lot of trial and errors; ask a lot of questions at different BBQ joints and friends who smoked. I also kept a notebook which I would refer to until I got comfortable enough not to need it any more. When I switched to a reverse flow (which I use now) it took a few smokes to get to know my new smoker and figure out the adjustments. I have smoked so much on it I know when to check it to add wood or more charcoal, how much to start with and how quickly it comes up to temp.
> 
> *No two briskets are exactly the same*, let’s say for example you estimate 1 to 1.5 hours per pound. A 12 pound brisket can be done in 12 hours during one smoke and the same size brisket takes 18 hours the next time. Why? There are many factors that contribute to the difference; type and breed, diet, age of the animal, amount of exercise, feed, etc. All these determine the density of the muscle and the amount of fat marbling. Type of equipment, experience level, temperature, and weather all play a part in how long it will take.
> 
> Good briskets take time, but the time varies so how do you know when it’s done ?
> 
> There are several methods you can use. One way especially for the beginner is use a thermometer. (Most briskets that are dry and tough were not cooked long enough)
> 
> Most briskets will be done around 190° to 205°. Now if you buy” Choice or Prime grade” it can be tender and juicy around 180° to 185°.
> 
> Beef needs to rest after it is cooked so the juices can redistribute before cutting. A brisket should rest at least 30 minutes and up to 2 to 4 hours in a warm ice chest.
> 
> Using the 1 to 1.5 hour rule and your brisket is around 12 pounds, a cooking time of between 12 and 18 hours depending on the above mentioned factors. A lot of cooks use the toothpick test, when the toothpick slides in like butter with no resistance its ready. Another method mostly by experienced cooks and have a lot of briskets under their belts, is looks and feel, a good bark and kind of soft and pliable.
> 
> I am hoping this helps and not confuses anyone, Smoking a brisket is not rocket science or that had, but you need to pay attention to the basics and you will have great brisket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brisket Texas Style
> 
> This is how I Smoke my Briskets*
> ​
> *I usually buy my briskets at Sam’s; so far they have been very consistent in quality.*
> *I try to find a “Choice” grade full packer with not too much fat and pliable, but not limp or stiff and around 12 pounds or so.*
> 
> *I do not inject or rub the day or night before. Not saying it is wrong, I just don’t do it.
> 
> The morning I am going to smoke (early) I get my brisket out of the fridge while I am getting my smoker fired up.
> 
> Take the brisket out of the Cryovac rinse it off and trim the fat cap down to about a ¼ inch.
> 
> Rub it down with olive oil and coat it with Course ground black pepper and salt, that’s it. (I have my
> 
> S & P already mixed in a shaker) Once my smoker is running at 225° I put it on. (Note: I will let my smoker get to 250° - 275° at first, so by the time I get the brisket on and the door closed it drops down to the 225° I’m looking for) I use a combination of charcoal and wood, hickory, pecan or oak, mainly because that’s what is available. I use Charcoal to get things going then add splits.
> 
> I let it smoke for about 6 hours, or until I am happy with the bark, then pull it and wrap in butcher pape. (I do spritz a few times prior to wrapping) either with just plain apple juice or 50/50 apple juice and apple cider vinegar, then back on the smoker till done usually another 6 plus hours. I then take it off wrap in a couple old towels and stick it in a warm cooler for an hour or so. (Before I wrap in the towels, I do unwrap the butcher paper a bit and take a look to make sure I am happy).
> 
> Pull it out, unwrap and slice. I always have a great bark and smoke ring, moist and tender. I like butcher paper because it will hold in some moisture and let it form a very good bark.
> 
> I did foil in the past, up until about 6 or 7 years ago and switched to BP. Sometimes I don’t wrap at all, but found I prefer the BP method.*
> *I have used different rubs, injected and tried lots of different techniques over the years, but have settled on this one because my wife, kids, grandkids, friends and neighbors and me all like the flavor and texture. To me it brings out that real brisket/meat flavor. I am not saying this is the right or only way, just a very good way. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Gary *


This new guy can't thank you enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gary s

Glad it helped, Briskets aren't hard, just let them do their thing.
And the more you cook the easier it seems, until it's just second nature.

Always around (most of the time) so it you have any questions I'll be glad to share what I know.

Gary


----------



## Millberry

Thanks Gary---It is very hard--especially trying with a WSM in high winds in the 40's temperature wise-AT LEAST I learned today--Don't use a water pan-What a stall!


----------



## Braveheart

Great info, thanks. I'm very new and relying on my thermometer. I've noticed sometimes with pork shoulders they can just stall at a temp for 3-4 hours. Is this normal?


----------



## Millberry

My chuck roasts stalled for 3 hours today !!!!  First & Last time I will use a water pan..


----------



## gary s

Wind and Rain are tough, it's a struggle sometimes to maintain a steady temp.

Water Pans aren't a bad thing , sometimes a little moisture is a good thing.
DON"T WORRY ABOUT THE STALL AND THE TEMP IT STALLS AT
It's gunna stall and then it will continue to climb, Just part of the process.
I HAVE NEVER paid any attention to the stall, in fact I never even started using an Instant read
Temp gauge till about 10 years ago. I have a Maverick Digital Read that I've used Twice in 5 years.
My problem was I kept watching the Temp, Naah not for me. I just like going about my business, throwing a split on about every 30 -40 min and adjusting my damper If Needed and never even give what I'm smoking a thought. I have cooked for over 50 years and Know my smoker so it's pretty routine for me. Now in saying that when I feel it's getting close I start check, Feel, Toothpick test, and looks.
Y'all hang in there you'll get there. Just Remember SMOKING IS SUPPOSED TO BE FUN
If it all work and stresses ,You might want to look for another Hobby.
Are you gunna make Mistakes and not Have the Perfect Cook Absolutely !!
I have a Bust every once in a while as long as I have been cooking, It Happens

Good Look and Keep on Smoking
Gary


----------



## daspyknows

gary s said:


> Remember SMOKING IS SUPPOSED TO BE FUN



That's the key.  It needs to be fun then when done there is some tasty eats.  

I am looking forward to the next one I do on Saturday.


----------



## Millberry

_Y'all hang in there you'll get there. Just Remember SMOKING IS SUPPOSED TO BE FUN
If it's all work and stress ,You might want to look for another Hobby.
And you gunna make Mistakes and not Have the Perfect Cook Absolutely !!
I have a Bust every once in a while as long as I have been cooking, It Happens_

*Gary--I need to frame this and put it on my wall.  I can't thank you enough for taking the time to write that. Time and help  from folks on here--it'll work!*


----------



## Millberry

daspyknows said:


> That's the key.  It needs to be fun then when done there is some tasty eats.
> 
> I am looking forward to the next one I do on Saturday.


me too.......


----------



## Jersey Jimbo

this is an excellent article.  ?My first brisket I did by weight and time, came out Sahara desert dry.  Then I read about to go by meat temp not time.  the next one came out amazing .  I use foil, the butcher paper i felt took away some of the juices from the brisket.,  But I think the main thing is let it cook, its up to the piece of meat to how long it cooks.  But again this is a must read article,  thanks for your time to write it.


----------



## BusyMom

Very informative.  Thanks for this post.


----------



## gary s

Thank you   Love to help

Gary


----------



## gary s

Smoking is Fun, don't get stressed, it takes time so don't try to rush it.
After a while it becomes second nature and you don't even think about it much.
Today I'm cooking for my neighbors (some of them) the ones I didn't get the last time.
3 pork butts and 2 big ole yard birds.  Fun, fun, fun  Also made some BBQ sauce to go along with it,

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Smoking is Fun, don't get stressed, it takes time so don't try to rush it.
> After a while it becomes second nature and you don't even think about it much.
> Today I'm cooking for my neighbors (some of them) the ones I didn't get the last time.
> 3 pork butts and 2 big ole yard birds.  Fun, fun, fun  Also made some BBQ sauce to go along with it,
> 
> Gary




Lucky Neighbors!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Pork Butts and Chickens were a big hit, even got a big kiss on the Cheek 

Gary


----------



## Tulkas13

I'm actually gonna be doing my first brisket on Saturday. Starting my smoker at bout 4am. Got me a 22inch rocky mountain smoker. I've never been a brisket fan to me it's always been dry but I figured I'd give it a shot. I got it all spices up already in my fridge. now I gotta dig in my trash n see how much it weights I forgot to look lmao I know I paid 65 bucks at walmart for it. N I've been doing alot of reading recently since this is my first time. N none of the stuff I read mentioned wrapping or spritzing. How important is it to so this?
I appreciate any feedback. Thanks :-)
Btw this was very well written n thought out I appreciate it!!!


----------



## tm3308

I smoked my first brisket over Memorial Day weekend with a little guidance from a friend who has smoked quite a few. I injected (I used beef broth and bourbon) and rubbed it a few hours before starting the cook. I cooked fat side up at 225 (I use a WSM with a Thermoworks Signals and Billows) and left it alone for the first three hours before checking to see if it needed any spritzing (basic apple juice/cider vinegar mix), then I checked every hour and spritzed as needed. I had probes in the point and flat, but I wrapped based more on feel/bark quality. It was around 160 when I wrapped with butcher paper, and it took about another 6 hours after that to get to 205 on my Thermapen. Rested for about 2 hours. I think I could have gotten the fat to render some more, and the bark got a little washed out in one spot where juices pooled up on top, but I was pretty happy with the results, especially for my first attempt.


----------



## cansmoke

I've got some reading to do. How do you gauge time so that your start early enough for dinner?


----------



## Bearcarver

cansmoke said:


> I've got some reading to do. How do you gauge time so that your start early enough for dinner?




What ever you come up with start it much earlier, because you can hold it for many hours, by wrapping in towels in a cooler, which is better than sitting around for hours waiting for it to be done.

Bear


----------



## kashif1624

Depending on the size, type of smoker, and other factors, usually, it takes time to get a well-cooked however a medium cooked can be done within no time.


----------



## gmc2003

Vigoole said:


> Can you make please more posts like this? !!



There is a post similar to this on just about anything you can smoke. Just ask or use the search function and you will be able to find what your looking for. Heck, some folks have them listed in their signatures. 

Chris


----------



## bbqjefff

Very nice!


----------



## fxsales1959

gary s said:


> *It has been a long time since I posted this, we have a lot of*
> *Newbies and Folks Confused and Scared of Briskets
> This should help and useful
> 
> 
> 
> How Long to Cook Brisket*​*                                                                                                                  Or *
> 
> *Misconception of the 1 to 1.5 hours per pound rule*
> 
> 
> 
> *T*_*his is not just my opinion, but facts gathered from various sources. One has Ph.D. in Physics from Harvard University, Texas A &M Agrilife Research & Animal Science, Texas A & M Rosenthal Meats Center and Teach Meat Science, Department of Animal Science, and TAMU BBQ group*_*.
> 
> Also, my observations of forty years of smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to step on anyone’s toe’s or create a problem, just trying to help first time smokers in their journey to smoking a great brisket *​
> _In general thickness_ _is a better predictor than weight._
> 
> Imagine you had one 20” long, 10” wide, 3” thick brisket. Weighs 20 lbs, and takes 30 hours to cook. But now imagine you cut in half, and separated it by an eighth of an inch. Would it take 30 hours to cook, or 15 hrs now that each half weighs 10 lbs? In fact, the cooking time only depends on the brisket thickness, not its weight. A 30” long or a 10” long brisket that is the same thickness takes the same amount of time to cook.
> 
> Similarly, a 6” diameter pork but that is 12” long cooks in the same time a 6” diameter 18” long butt.
> 
> So if you typically cook a 12lb brisket in 12 hours, and you bought an 18 pounder but really it is just longer and about as thick after trimming, the cooking time might only jump from 12 to 13 hours.....
> 
> Another example, Say you are grilling steaks, you have two pieces of meat, both weigh one pound but one is an inch thick and the other is two inches thick, you are cooking both to medium rare, they both weigh a pound, but which one will get to medium rare the quickest.
> 
> That is why so many people new to smoking have their briskest turn out dry, tough, over or under cooked, because they are going strictly by time. After you have cooked several briskets and are familiar with your smoker it is a lot easier to judge when your brisket is done. A thermometer is a valuable tool. Check your brisket at different intervals and when you think it is getting close.
> 
> Also Smoking temperature is one of the key factors, people smoke anywhere from 200° to 300° so how can your cooking time be based on weight, simply put it can’t. The one hour per pound rule is a good starting point, but don’t base your entire cook on weight alone.
> 
> So to summarize, when picking a brisket take note of the size differences a 16 pound brisket is going to be bigger all around, a little thicker, wider and longer than a 12 pounder, so take that into consideration when choosing and smoking a brisket. I wouldn’t automatically add 6 more hours for the 18 pounder, but look at how much thicker it actually is and use your good judgment.
> 
> I know smoking a brisket for the first time seems complicated for some, but keep it simple watch your temp and keep an eye on your brisket and you will be fine. I guess it’s easy for me to say since I’ve been smoking for over 40 years.
> 
> There is so much information available at your finger tips, that wasn’t there when I started. I had a lot of trial and errors; ask a lot of questions at different BBQ joints and friends who smoked. I also kept a notebook which I would refer to until I got comfortable enough not to need it any more. When I switched to a reverse flow (which I use now) it took a few smokes to get to know my new smoker and figure out the adjustments. I have smoked so much on it I know when to check it to add wood or more charcoal, how much to start with and how quickly it comes up to temp.
> 
> *No two briskets are exactly the same*, let’s say for example you estimate 1 to 1.5 hours per pound. A 12 pound brisket can be done in 12 hours during one smoke and the same size brisket takes 18 hours the next time. Why? There are many factors that contribute to the difference; type and breed, diet, age of the animal, amount of exercise, feed, etc. All these determine the density of the muscle and the amount of fat marbling. Type of equipment, experience level, temperature, and weather all play a part in how long it will take.
> 
> Good briskets take time, but the time varies so how do you know when it’s done ?
> 
> There are several methods you can use. One way especially for the beginner is use a thermometer. (Most briskets that are dry and tough were not cooked long enough)
> 
> Most briskets will be done around 190° to 205°. Now if you buy” Choice or Prime grade” it can be tender and juicy around 180° to 185°.
> 
> Beef needs to rest after it is cooked so the juices can redistribute before cutting. A brisket should rest at least 30 minutes and up to 2 to 4 hours in a warm ice chest.
> 
> Using the 1 to 1.5 hour rule and your brisket is around 12 pounds, a cooking time of between 12 and 18 hours depending on the above mentioned factors. A lot of cooks use the toothpick test, when the toothpick slides in like butter with no resistance its ready. Another method mostly by experienced cooks and have a lot of briskets under their belts, is looks and feel, a good bark and kind of soft and pliable.
> 
> I am hoping this helps and not confuses anyone, Smoking a brisket is not rocket science or that had, but you need to pay attention to the basics and you will have great brisket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brisket Texas Style
> 
> This is how I Smoke my Briskets*
> ​
> *I usually buy my briskets at Sam’s; so far they have been very consistent in quality.*
> *I try to find a “Choice” grade full packer with not too much fat and pliable, but not limp or stiff and around 12 pounds or so.*
> 
> *I do not inject or rub the day or night before. Not saying it is wrong, I just don’t do it.
> 
> The morning I am going to smoke (early) I get my brisket out of the fridge while I am getting my smoker fired up.
> 
> Take the brisket out of the Cryovac rinse it off and trim the fat cap down to about a ¼ inch.
> 
> Rub it down with olive oil and coat it with Course ground black pepper and salt, that’s it. (I have my
> 
> S & P already mixed in a shaker) Once my smoker is running at 225° I put it on. (Note: I will let my smoker get to 250° - 275° at first, so by the time I get the brisket on and the door closed it drops down to the 225° I’m looking for) I use a combination of charcoal and wood, hickory, pecan or oak, mainly because that’s what is available. I use Charcoal to get things going then add splits.
> 
> I let it smoke for about 6 hours, or until I am happy with the bark, then pull it and wrap in butcher pape. (I do spritz a few times prior to wrapping) either with just plain apple juice or 50/50 apple juice and apple cider vinegar, then back on the smoker till done usually another 6 plus hours. I then take it off wrap in a couple old towels and stick it in a warm cooler for an hour or so. (Before I wrap in the towels, I do unwrap the butcher paper a bit and take a look to make sure I am happy).
> 
> Pull it out, unwrap and slice. I always have a great bark and smoke ring, moist and tender. I like butcher paper because it will hold in some moisture and let it form a very good bark.
> 
> I did foil in the past, up until about 6 or 7 years ago and switched to BP. Sometimes I don’t wrap at all, but found I prefer the BP method.*
> *I have used different rubs, injected and tried lots of different techniques over the years, but have settled on this one because my wife, kids, grandkids, friends and neighbors and me all like the flavor and texture. To me it brings out that real brisket/meat flavor. I am not saying this is the right or only way, just a very good way. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Gary *


Good post. brisket drives my wife crazy. "when' it going to be done?"  "when it hits 202 honey" you'll have plenty of time to cook the other shit while it rests.  also love to take an "enhancment session" during the stall (but that's just me.


----------



## BryanMaloney

gmc2003 said:


> Nicely done Gary, this should really help the brisket virgins out allot.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


----------



## BryanMaloney

It's geometry 

The use of weight to estimate cooking times works nicely if and when your hunk of food is sufficiently spherical. Thus, a turkey, a chicken, or a shoulder are appropriate for the weight estimator. This is because, for a sphere of even density, weight is a good (cube root) estimator of thickness from any direction. 

On the other hand, when you've got a flat food, like a brisket or ribs, then, as has been noticed, thickness would be a better estimator, since it's more closely related to any point in the center than is any other measurement. Since it's not a perfect estimator, you'll get burnt ends, but I have always considered burnt ends to be a happy child of circumstance.


----------



## BaldEagleOne

gary s said:


> *It has been a long time since I posted this, we have a lot of*
> *Newbies and Folks Confused and Scared of Briskets
> This should help and useful
> 
> 
> 
> How Long to Cook Brisket*​*                                                                                                                  Or *
> 
> *Misconception of the 1 to 1.5 hours per pound rule*
> 
> 
> 
> *T*_*his is not just my opinion, but facts gathered from various sources. One has Ph.D. in Physics from Harvard University, Texas A &M Agrilife Research & Animal Science, Texas A & M Rosenthal Meats Center and Teach Meat Science, Department of Animal Science, and TAMU BBQ group*_*.
> 
> Also, my observations of forty years of smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to step on anyone’s toe’s or create a problem, just trying to help first time smokers in their journey to smoking a great brisket *​
> _In general thickness_ _is a better predictor than weight._
> 
> Imagine you had one 20” long, 10” wide, 3” thick brisket. Weighs 20 lbs, and takes 30 hours to cook. But now imagine you cut in half, and separated it by an eighth of an inch. Would it take 30 hours to cook, or 15 hrs now that each half weighs 10 lbs? In fact, the cooking time only depends on the brisket thickness, not its weight. A 30” long or a 10” long brisket that is the same thickness takes the same amount of time to cook.
> 
> Similarly, a 6” diameter pork but that is 12” long cooks in the same time a 6” diameter 18” long butt.
> 
> So if you typically cook a 12lb brisket in 12 hours, and you bought an 18 pounder but really it is just longer and about as thick after trimming, the cooking time might only jump from 12 to 13 hours.....
> 
> Another example, Say you are grilling steaks, you have two pieces of meat, both weigh one pound but one is an inch thick and the other is two inches thick, you are cooking both to medium rare, they both weigh a pound, but which one will get to medium rare the quickest.
> 
> That is why so many people new to smoking have their briskest turn out dry, tough, over or under cooked, because they are going strictly by time. After you have cooked several briskets and are familiar with your smoker it is a lot easier to judge when your brisket is done. A thermometer is a valuable tool. Check your brisket at different intervals and when you think it is getting close.
> 
> Also Smoking temperature is one of the key factors, people smoke anywhere from 200° to 300° so how can your cooking time be based on weight, simply put it can’t. The one hour per pound rule is a good starting point, but don’t base your entire cook on weight alone.
> 
> So to summarize, when picking a brisket take note of the size differences a 16 pound brisket is going to be bigger all around, a little thicker, wider and longer than a 12 pounder, so take that into consideration when choosing and smoking a brisket. I wouldn’t automatically add 6 more hours for the 18 pounder, but look at how much thicker it actually is and use your good judgment.
> 
> I know smoking a brisket for the first time seems complicated for some, but keep it simple watch your temp and keep an eye on your brisket and you will be fine. I guess it’s easy for me to say since I’ve been smoking for over 40 years.
> 
> There is so much information available at your finger tips, that wasn’t there when I started. I had a lot of trial and errors; ask a lot of questions at different BBQ joints and friends who smoked. I also kept a notebook which I would refer to until I got comfortable enough not to need it any more. When I switched to a reverse flow (which I use now) it took a few smokes to get to know my new smoker and figure out the adjustments. I have smoked so much on it I know when to check it to add wood or more charcoal, how much to start with and how quickly it comes up to temp.
> 
> *No two briskets are exactly the same*, let’s say for example you estimate 1 to 1.5 hours per pound. A 12 pound brisket can be done in 12 hours during one smoke and the same size brisket takes 18 hours the next time. Why? There are many factors that contribute to the difference; type and breed, diet, age of the animal, amount of exercise, feed, etc. All these determine the density of the muscle and the amount of fat marbling. Type of equipment, experience level, temperature, and weather all play a part in how long it will take.
> 
> Good briskets take time, but the time varies so how do you know when it’s done ?
> 
> There are several methods you can use. One way especially for the beginner is use a thermometer. (Most briskets that are dry and tough were not cooked long enough)
> 
> Most briskets will be done around 190° to 205°. Now if you buy” Choice or Prime grade” it can be tender and juicy around 180° to 185°.
> 
> Beef needs to rest after it is cooked so the juices can redistribute before cutting. A brisket should rest at least 30 minutes and up to 2 to 4 hours in a warm ice chest.
> 
> Using the 1 to 1.5 hour rule and your brisket is around 12 pounds, a cooking time of between 12 and 18 hours depending on the above mentioned factors. A lot of cooks use the toothpick test, when the toothpick slides in like butter with no resistance its ready. Another method mostly by experienced cooks and have a lot of briskets under their belts, is looks and feel, a good bark and kind of soft and pliable.
> 
> I am hoping this helps and not confuses anyone, Smoking a brisket is not rocket science or that had, but you need to pay attention to the basics and you will have great brisket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brisket Texas Style
> 
> This is how I Smoke my Briskets*
> ​
> *I usually buy my briskets at Sam’s; so far they have been very consistent in quality.*
> *I try to find a “Choice” grade full packer with not too much fat and pliable, but not limp or stiff and around 12 pounds or so.*
> 
> *I do not inject or rub the day or night before. Not saying it is wrong, I just don’t do it.
> 
> The morning I am going to smoke (early) I get my brisket out of the fridge while I am getting my smoker fired up.
> 
> Take the brisket out of the Cryovac rinse it off and trim the fat cap down to about a ¼ inch.
> 
> Rub it down with olive oil and coat it with Course ground black pepper and salt, that’s it. (I have my
> 
> S & P already mixed in a shaker) Once my smoker is running at 225° I put it on. (Note: I will let my smoker get to 250° - 275° at first, so by the time I get the brisket on and the door closed it drops down to the 225° I’m looking for) I use a combination of charcoal and wood, hickory, pecan or oak, mainly because that’s what is available. I use Charcoal to get things going then add splits.
> 
> I let it smoke for about 6 hours, or until I am happy with the bark, then pull it and wrap in butcher pape. (I do spritz a few times prior to wrapping) either with just plain apple juice or 50/50 apple juice and apple cider vinegar, then back on the smoker till done usually another 6 plus hours. I then take it off wrap in a couple old towels and stick it in a warm cooler for an hour or so. (Before I wrap in the towels, I do unwrap the butcher paper a bit and take a look to make sure I am happy).
> 
> Pull it out, unwrap and slice. I always have a great bark and smoke ring, moist and tender. I like butcher paper because it will hold in some moisture and let it form a very good bark.
> 
> I did foil in the past, up until about 6 or 7 years ago and switched to BP. Sometimes I don’t wrap at all, but found I prefer the BP method.*
> *I have used different rubs, injected and tried lots of different techniques over the years, but have settled on this one because my wife, kids, grandkids, friends and neighbors and me all like the flavor and texture. To me it brings out that real brisket/meat flavor. I am not saying this is the right or only way, just a very good way. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Gary *


Good post. Thanks. I bought a Snake River Wagyu black brisket that I'm putting on the Campo Chef tonight. I''m scared sh*tless that I'm going to screw it up, so would appreciate your take on what I've planned. Eat at 6PM tomorrow (Saturday). Remove it from frig at 7:30PM tonight. Place temp probe in intersection of point and flat. Put on 225F smoker at 10PM until temp is around 160F+. Wrap until temp is about 200F+. Let it rest for 3 hours. Instead of resting, I've been toying with leaving it in the smoker at 160F for the 3 hours. Your thoughts on this would be apreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 912smoker

What size is this pricey chunk of beef ?

Keith


----------



## BaldEagleOne

912smoker said:


> What size is this pricey chunk of beef ?
> 
> Keith


It was 19.3 before trimming. Took off about 3 pounds.


----------

